# Does it look weird if accent chairs have a much taller back than sofa?



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks good to me. I would just recommend contrasting fabrics (between the sofa and chairs) but should be fine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks took a leap of faith and ordered the last set last night. :surprise: 

Our curtains are White with silver/grey trellis patterns, hopefully that will tie the sofa and the chairs together. 

Here's where I the idea of how our layout is going to be once done.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

They look fine to me also.

The purpose of "accent" is to compliment the main feature, and your chairs do just that.

And if someone has negative comments, just tell them that you have 

ECLECTIC

taste. 

Let them figure that out. 

It all will look great together anyway.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I always get a charge from those decorator things similar to this because they are fun to read.

We've found later in life we were worrying about things that really didn't need worried about earlier in life. Now our washer / dryer don't even match. :surprise:

I did check and they are both Maytag and kinda match with different whites but the dryer is a 1977 and the washer is about a 2005 or so. The dryer was just a few years too late to be green, pink or that brown sort of color back then.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I always get a charge from those decorator things similar to this because they are fun to read.
> 
> We've found later in life we were worrying about things that really didn't need worried about earlier in life. Now our washer / dryer don't even match. :surprise:
> 
> I did check and they are both Maytag and kinda match with different whites but the dryer is a 1977 and the washer is about a 2005 or so. The dryer was just a few years too late to be green, pink or that brown sort of color back then.


You forgot the daffodil yellow ones.

I am still using a Whirlpool set from 1979 that is yellow.


ED


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

It's a great idea and I think it would be a perfect living room. Just like what others said, use the right colors and it will turn out amazing. When choosing your color palette you may want to start with contrasts, something dark paired with something light. If you wish to infuse a little more color and energy into your room you might consider adding something bright.


----------



## MrWeathervane (Nov 25, 2015)

I think that looks great actually, when I read the post title I had something more severe in mind, but I don't think the height difference is great enough to cause too much of a problem visually.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

All the same height would be a bit boring don't ya think?


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the inputs, will definitely come back with actual photos once completed.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

update with photos located here

http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/what-do-you-think-so-far-any-recommendation-343914/#post2773970


----------

